# Trek 8700 carbon restoration



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I picked up a pretty clean '1993 Trek 8700 Composite today and want to clean it up a bit. Repainting the Aluminum stays is easy but is there a way to touch up the clearcoat on the Carbon tubes? The carbon is all intact, no gouges or frays, all I want to do is touch up the clearcoat. Would I lightly sand the scuffed/chipped areas with very fine grit to feather the edges and then respray some clear? I'm not looking for a show finish, just a little more presentable. I don't recall seeing anything about this. If it's been discussed, my bad

Heres a link to a catalog, it's the blue 8700 
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Trek/1993.pdf

I also got a 2002 Scott G-Zero FX Pro full suspension frame, nice looking frameset :thumbsup: !


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Come on, Stan, you of all people should know the rules...

pics.

'guin


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I know, I know...but it's cold and dark outside. I'll post some tomorrow.

The Scott frame looks something like this but it's Black/Yellow/Blue...


(and just for Pinguwin...I got them for less than a song  )


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I got them for less than a song












I see......


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> I see......


Nah...those are for the Outback country...all you need is this 

I guess we shouldn't really joke about this, it happens much too often :madmax:


----------

